# qui que ce soit / quel qu'il soit / quelle qu'elle soit



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour, 
si le sujet est *ce*, on préfère _*qui que*_ ou _*quel que*_ ?

_Qui que / Quel que ce soit, dis-lui que je ne suis pas disponible._

Merci d'avance !


----------



## SwissPete

_Qui que _pour des personnes.
_Quel que _pour des choses.

_Qui que ce soit, dis-lui que je ne suis pas disponible._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Euh, je crois que ça simplie les choses.
On dit bien _Quelle qu'elle soit, elle ne doit pas entrer._, non ?


----------



## Resa Reader

Anna-chonger said:


> Euh, je crois que ça simplie les choses.
> On dit bien _Quelle qu'elle soit, elle ne doit pas entrer._, non ?


 
C'est toujours une personne, non? 
_Qui que ce soit, elle ne doit pas enrter. _(personne)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Le sens n'est pas le même :

Qui que ce soit = peu importe la personne.
Quelle qu'elle soit = Peu importe ce qu'elle est.


----------



## Resa Reader

Alors, j'ai appris quelque chose.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Lacuzon said:


> Le sens n'est pas le même :
> Qui que ce soit = peu importe la personne.
> Quelle qu'elle soit = Peu importe ce qu'elle est.


  Ah bon ? on nous a toujours appris que _Quelle qu'elle soit_ signifie peu importe qui elle est  :
_Quelle qu'elle soit, elle ne peut pas sortir sans permission._


----------



## Lacuzon

Il est vrai que les deux sens peuvent parfois se confondre :

Qui que ce soit fait référence à la personne :
Qui que ce soit il ne peut sortir sans permission : que ce soit le Préfêt de Police de Paris, le Ministre de l'intérieur, l'Archevêque de Reims, le Pape, le Président de la République, Le général Durand, Albert...

Quel qu'il soit fait référence à la fonction de la personne :
Quel qu'il soit il ne peut sortir sans permission : qu'il soit (un) Préfêt de Police, (un) Ministre, (un) Archevêque, (un) chef spirituel, (un) Président de République, (un) général, (un) inconnu...


----------



## sesame_fr

cette question m'embête aussi.
Je comprends ce que vous dites, Lacuzon.
Pour ces deux phrases au-dessous, je comprends ainsi:
_1.Tu dois m'obéire, *qui que* tu sois._ :ici, 'tu' n'est pas simplement une personne, mais ceux qui m'entendent.
_2.Je l'admets chez moi, *quel qu'il* soit._ :'il' c'est seulement lui, pas les autres personnes.
C"est ça?

[…]


----------



## Lacuzon

sesame_fr said:


> _1.Tu dois m'obéire, *qui que* tu sois._ : *Le* pharmacien, *le* maire, *le* préfêt, *le* commissaire... = quelle que soit ta fonction, le métier que tu représentes (Il s'agit d'individus d'où qui) = le métier quelle que soit la personne
> ici, 'tu' n'est pas simplement une personne, mais ceux qui m'entendent.
> On peut le voir comme cela effectivement
> _2.Je l'admets chez moi, *quel qu'il* soit._ : *Un* pharmacien, *un* maire, *un* préfêt, *un* commissaire... = quel que soit son métier (Il s'agit d'état, de métier d'où quoi/quel) = Lui quelque que soit son métier
> 'il' c'est seulement lui, pas les autres personnes
> […]


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je crois que l’explication de Lacuzon peut se confirmer en tenant le raisonnement suivant:

  Tout se passe comme si _quel qu’il soit_ contenait en sous-entendu _quel *homme* _ou_ quel *type / genre / etc. d’homme*, quel *animal* _ou_ quel *type / genre / etc. d’animal*, quel *objet* _ou_ quel *type / genre / etc. d'objet* qu’il soit_. Au féminin il suffit de remplacer par _quelle_ *sorte / espèce etc.*

  Alors que _qui que ce soit / quoi que ce soit _ne contient pas de sous-entendu : un être humain : _qui _(comme l'a rappelé Lacuzon), une chose : _quoi_. Pour un animal l’on utilise _quel qu’il soit_.


----------



## sesame_fr

Est-ce que l'on peut comprendre ainsi: 
le formule est : on doit dire:_ quel qu'il soit, quelle qu'elle soit, quels qu'ils soient, quelles qu'elles soient_. 
mais c'est : _qui que ce soit, qui que tu sois, quoi que ce soit? _


----------



## Anna-chonger

On peut dire "Qui qu'il soit" si on veut faire référence à la personne en elle-même... ?


----------



## Bezoard

C'est grammaticalement correct, mais l'usage n'aime pas tellement cette expression (probablement à cause de la sonorité "kiki", un peu ridicule) et quand des écrivains classiques l'ont employée, ils ont souvent été critiqués :
Oeuvres de P. Corneille
Dictionnaire Universel Francois Et Latin
Oeuvres complètes


----------



## Anna-chonger

Alors dirait-on "quel que tu sois" quand on veut insister sur ta fonction ?


----------



## Bezoard

On dirait peut-être plus clairement : "Quelle que soit ta/sa fonction".
Mais, bien que parfois critiquée comme je l'ai dit, la construction "qui qu'il soit" est quand même utilisée.
"qui qu'il soit" - Google Search


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend du contexte, mais à la 2e personne, je dirais tout simplement : _*Qui* que tu sois_. Cela dit, dans un contexte plus spécifique, la suggestion de Bezoard est parfaite.

Et à la 3e personne, _qui qu'il_ ou encore _qui qu'elle_ ne passent pas très bien en effet. Je dirais dans ce cas : _*Quel(le)* qu'il/elle soit_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oui merci à vous !
Donc c'est-à-dire qu'on n'a pas tellement le choix même s'il existe une différence de sens...


----------

